
SortPom – a Maven plugin to keep your pom.xml tidy - khushia
https://github.com/Ekryd/sortpom
======
iraldir
Is it sad I read "SoftPorn" instead of SortPom?

~~~
khushia
Most people I've introduced to Maven have asked "OMG, why do you have a file
called 'porn.xml'?!"

